# Need help with cloudy water



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Hey guys i am running into a problem my tank has been cloudy for a week now first i thought its because of the silica sand i put in the tank so i gave it 24 hours and it still didnt clear up i have done 25% water changes everyday and yesterday i did a 50% water change and its still cloudy i have no idea what i am doing wrong or how i can get my water clear again...hope someone can help me out asap

Thanks

Shekib


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

What filters are you running on the tank? Are you running any polishers? Have the fish been stirring sand into the filters?


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Maybe just a mini cycle from doing too frequent water changes??
Doesn't look too cloudy. I think it'd clear up in a few days


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

I have not been stirring sand into the filter nor have i used polishers i have these 2 filters running atm its temporary till i find a canister

These are the 2 filter i am using atm








Also what do you guys think of the rena xp3 canister filter i am planning to buy a used one from a bca member


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Its a bacteria bloom if you can post more info we may be able to help more. Water readings how long tanks been up two filters may not be enough based on size of tank. You mentioned you put sand in, did you remove old substrate all at once? Any ways your tank is probably cycling or. You didn't rinse the sand well enough?? Need more info to know..


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Your only using 2 internal filters in a 70g or am I seeing wrong?


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Yes i know these filters arent enough thats why i said they are there temporary till i get a better filter, i used to have coloured gravel when i had my freshwater comminity fish in it once this tank was free i emptied the tank cleaned it took the gravel out filled my tank added some prime in it than rinsed my sand and added it to the tank this was last thursday


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Ouch u need to cycle the tank! You should put fish in a different cycled tank for now. Try to buy a cycled filter or get some seeded media for the new one get some large seeded sponge filters. Other members close to you will help ask put another post asking for help. Better move them or be doing some large w/c prime/stability can you take media or bb from another tank? good luck..


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

My filters are cycled they were used in my other tank and in this one before i had cichlids


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Not big enough for a 70g you should test your water and get big filter on there old substrate would have been holding a lot of bb so your tank is cycling bacterial bloom good bacteria is losing the fight a bigger cycled filter will fix it over night! Dose with prime and stability after 75% w/c daily until u get that filter...do your water test you will see..


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

+1 for what Bob is saying. Starting a tank off wrong can lead to this. Its not un common. Other members have posted on this. Not enough good bacteria is the issue IMO.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

dosing seachem stability will help too.

I like Rena canisters. even with just 1 that is bare minimum for Africans


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks guys ill be heading to ipu tomorrow and ill pick up a seachem stability tomorrow and for the filter ill be getting it friday or saturday hopefully


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

I use a rena XP 4 on my tank with a size 4 sponge and an AC 70 and its barely enough imo


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

What kind of canisters would you guys recommend?


----------



## Enzo (Jan 16, 2014)

I've used Silica sand for years, it's good and looks nice. Usually once a year I will replace it and put new stuff in as it tends to get dark and lose it's color. Upon initial setup is needs a little rinse and should be good to go. Your water being cloudy for a week I don't know. Are you sure you are using solica sand and not play sand. Play sand is a nightmare to rinse and clogs up everything.


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

I have used silica sand before and i am using it now too i had no problems in the past and my filters arent clogs up or anything i am pretfy sure its bacteria bloom and i hope you guys could help me choose the right filter for my tank


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Steve said:


> I use a rena XP 4 on my tank with a size 4 sponge and an AC 70 and its barely enough imo


Are you using this on your 90 gallon?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

bang for your buck. Renas are good. Everyone will tell you eheim is the best but they are expensive. I have the rena xp4 and fluval Fx5 on my African tank. I also run a hob canister. I have 50 fish in my african tank. So i clean my filters monthly. They get really dirty.


----------



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

I can sell you a used filter package: Rena xp3 with media, bought from another member but didn't end up setting up a second tank, marineland penguin 350 with bio wheels, and Fluval 405 with media, total package $200.


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

maximusfish said:


> I can sell you a used filter package: Rena xp3 with media, bought from another member but didn't end up setting up a second tank, marineland penguin 350 with bio wheels, and Fluval 405 with media, total package $200.


Ill just grab the rena xp3 from you for now as i can't afford alot right need gotta wait for my next pay day


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Unknown crim said:


> Are you using this on your 90 gallon?


Yeah its on my 90 gal


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Decided to pick up a brand new xp3 from j&l, need to get some free media if possible from people who live around me 

Thanks


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Is it normal to get micro bubbles in a new canister cause my canister produces alot of micro bubbles at the moment


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Mine shoots out microbubbles and I've never had a problem with it


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Alright, mine stopped now i guess there was some air stuck in the canister working like a charm and did a 50% water change and my water is almost cleared up now


----------

